# Not Your Typical Livestock Guardian!



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

This girl might not be your usual kind of guardian, but she takes her job very serious, and does a fine job of it! She will rotate between pastures, ensuring everyone is safe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What breed? Glad she does well for you.


----------



## Bnw (Aug 15, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What breed? Glad she does well for you.


Great Dane. I've had them over 33 years. They're a really good all around breed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she likes watching over them.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I bet there aren't many wild animals that would want to tangle with her!


----------



## ILoveMyNubians (Dec 13, 2018)

Such a beautiful girl! I'm glad that she watches them for you.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Lovely girl! Good job. Good dog.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Such a good girl!!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

We had a Great Dane once. Fantastic dog. He loved our oxen, Charles in particular. The two of them used to play something that looked a LOT like Peek-a-boo at the round bale feeders.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

Your goats are lucky to have her! Our guardian isn't traditional either.


----------

